
Web Search interest: Node.js, ASP.NET, PHP, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript - amazedsaint
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F0bbxf89%2C%20%2Fm%2F02_qnn%2C%20%2Fm%2F060kv%2C%20%2Fm%2F0505cl%2C%20%2Fm%2F02p97&cmpt=q
======
SimpleXYZ
Why are they all trending down?

